# Zach Randolph



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Some say Zach is undersized, but he did measure in at 6'9 w/o shoes the summer of '99 at the Nike All-American camp. Also, he has NO neck! His head grew out his shoulders. If you factor in his neck (or lack there of) and his huge wingspan, I think he plays a lot bigger than his listed height of 6'9. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

"bulkier" (for lack of a better term) players probably tend to look shorter on the court because they take up more horizontal court space. I think it just has to do with visual perception. The thicker and less cut you are, the shorter you appear to be in many cases.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Zach aint no 6'9". I've seen him standing next to Bonzi, and Zach has about an inch or two on him. But as long as he can put the ball in the hole, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach is a legit 6'9. 




> July 12, 1999:
> One of the most interesting aspects of the Nike camp, are the accurate measurements of all the players in attendants. Players are measured in *bare feet*, wingspan, weight are all recorded. Here are some players who have interest in attending Perdue:
> 
> Chris Thomas 6'0 165 lbs
> *Zach Randolph 6'9 270 lbs*


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Bah! I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Talent is more important than size.*

Zach has a knack for getting the ball in the hoop. He's agressive around the boards and his timing is excellent as to when to jump and knowing just where the ball is going to be. He has really good hands and stays in control of the ball. He's got a wide variety of moves and is almost unguardable by anyone if he's on the top of his game. Most importantly he's a beast.

He doesn't do terribly well against taller guys with a certain amount of shot blocking ability. Nowitzki, Lafrentz and Bradly some times made him look silly in the playoffs. Much like the way Andrei Kirilenko made him look silly in the summer league. Makes me think maybe he is undersized but if he takes it strong to the hole that doesn't happen so much.

So I think that his real height doesn't matter. He's got enough skill to be a good power forward reguardless of whether he's 6'7" or 6'10" We'll see how his game develops from here. Even if he levels out he'll at least be a starting quality 4. But if he's really 6'9" and keeps workin maybe he could be great.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

well said Ebott...

He simply has a nose for the ball... I guess you can call it instints.. or a very good knowldge of where the ball will be after a shot off the rim. He does well at anticipating.

It will be interesting to see what he will do this summer. Does he still have the drive to continue in summer play? Les hope he continue to improve and work on his defense.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ZR does not play bigger than his actual size, whether it's 6'9" or 6'8".

He is excellent on the blocks offensively because of his great hands and good skill, and he's a good offensive rebounder for the same reason, but he's not a very good defensive rebounder and he's one of the worst shot-blockers I can remember.

For an example of someone who plays bigger than he is, check out Elton Brand: listed at 6'8", has blocked 1.92 a game (including 2.55 per last year) in his career.

Compare that to Zach, who gets .15 per game in his career (in 13 minutes), so even at 39 minutes a game, he's only averaging .45 blocks a game if he kept the rate up.

Ed O.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 18, 2003)

Other Zach Randolph statistics if averaged out to 39 minutes:

Points: 19.5 
Rebounds: 10.5
Steals: 1.26

Here are his averages after Mo Cheeks finally came to his senses and played him consistant minutes in the playoffs (Game 4 on) against a front line of 7'6 Shawn Bradley, 7'0 Dirk Nowitzki and 6"11 Raef Lafrentz:

Points: 20.5
Rebounds: 11.0
Steals: .5

I respect your opinion and your overall basketball knowledge Ed. O (I have been lurking on this site the last several months because it is such a great source of news and rumors) but.... To say that Zach does not play bigger than his size is a ridiculous statement in my opinion. If Zach Randolph is 6'9 then every other PF in the leasgue must be 6-10 or bigger because I can't remember a single game he had a size advantage against his opponent. Being able to score and rebound over (around, under and through) opponents that are consistantly taller than him is a greater indicator of "playing bigger than his size" than a stat like block shots does.

Dudley


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's not forget one of the best Power Forwards of all time...
The Round Mound of Rebound-Charles Barkely

Sir Charles was only 6'5" or so and he did just fine against the taller PF's.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*and don't forget*

The 2nd leading scorer of NBA history, 6'9" PF, Karl Malone. 6'9" is fine, the league is heading towards 7' front lines a lot, but 6'9" is good as long as you don't get schooled every night on D, which is often more about effort anyhow.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Let's not forget one of the best Power Forwards of all time...
> The Round Mound of Rebound-Charles Barkely
> 
> Sir Charles was only 6'5" or so and he did just fine against the taller PF's.


There's NO question Barkley played bigger than his size. He had to to even be an average 4, and he was MUCH more than that, obviously.

He also averaged .83 blocks a game over the course of his career (almost twice what ZR projects to in a similar amount of time), including .98, 1.56, 1.53, and 1.29 bpg his first four seasons.

THAT'S playing bigger than you are to me. Points and offensive rebounds (which are ZR's two biggest strengths) aren't a matter of size and length and space (so to me players who do well in those areas aren't either "big" or playing "bigger" than they actually are). 

Blocked shots and defensive rebounding ARE areas where size matters and those are not strengths of Zach (as I've pointed out, he's a terrible shot-blocker and I think he's only an average defensive rebounder). 

Sample sizes of ZR's play are so small, it's of course hard to say with any certainty how his stats will turn out when he gets more minutes, but I never watch ZR and think, "Boy he plays bigger than he is." I DO do that, though, with other players like Elton Brand and Ben Wallace.

Ed O.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Actually, I saw a mug shot of Charles Barkley and he was around 6'7 to 6'8. I don't know where people get that he's only 6'5.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Come on guys, 6-9, 6-10 6-11 what is the big GD difference??!:upset: 

You're saying if someone is half a pinkie taller than someone else, they're going to dominate them or have some huge advantage? The skill of the player is what counts.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

the guy had a 30 point 20 reb game this season .. he's 6'9"... I dunno what you guys consider "playing big"... but I'd say that he does. Of course one game doesn't say it all.. but I don't recall 6'11" sheed ever coming close to that.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I consider playing big as playing a low post power type of game instead of more of a finese perhaps shooting style. Zach definitely plays big. 

I still worry that he can produce night in and night out. Zach had his shot swatted a bunch last year.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome to the board, Dudley. Hope you love it here. I know everyone else does!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

he did get it swatted a lot last year, but he averaged a 51% FGA. That FGA takes into account blocked shots. 

i actually look for his FG% to improve this year. I realize he's going to appear on a lot more scounting reports, but at the same time he's only going to get better at recognizing when he's got an open look. he's just now getting a feel for who the good shot blockers he has to worry about. 

also, it seems like he's just now developing a midrange jumper. that's only going to open up more floor for him. 

as for his defensive rebounding and blocks, well, it's very very rare that a big man who isn't drafted #1 has an advanced offensive and defensive game. it took a few years before guys like Karl Malone, Charles Barkley and Kevin Garnett earned reputations as passable to brilliant defenders. i think it'll come for Zach.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome SheedSoNasty.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dudley</b>!
> 
> *To say that Zach does not play bigger than his size is a ridiculous statement in my opinion. * If Zach Randolph is 6'9 then every other PF in the leasgue must be 6-10 or bigger because I can't remember a single game he had a size advantage against his opponent. Being able to score and rebound over (around, under and through) opponents that are consistantly taller than him is a greater indicator of "playing bigger than his size" than a stat like block shots does.
> 
> Dudley


Zack Randolph does *not* play bigger than his listed size of 6'9". In fact, with his lack of leaping ability and apparent length one could even make the case that he plays smaller than his listed height of 6'9".
_Factor in that he has his shot blocked more frequently than the typical 6'9" player and this case is only made stronger._

The thing is that Zack plays every bit of 250-270 pounds, which is quite huge for a PF. He excels at sealing opponents on the offensive glass and he is also good at establishing deep post position. 
His SIZE more than his height aids him in these things.

Zack Randolph does not have a wondrous variety of post moves as someone stated above, but he is very adept at making left hand floaters in the painted area. His secondary post move on the block is to face up his opponent and either shoot the uncontested jumper or drive baseline (usually right) and finish with the left hand (on rare occasions this move was executed off of a spin instead of facing up).
He scores the majority of his points off of offensive tip ins and short lay ins beneath the basket.
None of which scream length to me (size, strength and positioning seem to be the keys here).

Randolph is indeed an effective post player but lets not go overboard by proclaiming that the reason he is such is because he plays "bigger".

This is just not true.

It is his surprising quickness, strength, timing and overall girth coupled with his soft hands, feathery tough and instinct that make him an excellent post player, not his height (which is a rather overrated variable in my opinion).

P.S. Charles Barkley is not 6'4" or 5". He is at least an inch taller than Jordan and appeared to be about the same height as Scottie Pippen. I recall a photograph of the original dream team that conveyed this perfectly. 

So if Charles is 6'4" than Jordan was 6'3".


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> I consider playing big as playing a low post power type of game instead of more of a finese perhaps shooting style. Zach definitely plays big.
> 
> I still worry that he can produce night in and night out. Zach had his shot swatted a bunch last year.


There is a difference between "playing big", and a player playing bigger than his listed height.

Playing big usually means that a player plays a big man type of game consisting of rebounding and posting up (Bonzi Wells), Playing bigger than your height usually refers to a players ability to overcome their listed height due to their length (Brand) and/ or their athleticism (Swift).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> P.S. Charles Barkley is not 6'4" or 5". He is at least an inch taller than Jordan and appeared to be about the same height as Scottie Pippen. I recall a photograph of the original dream team that conveyed this perfectly.


How's about this?










I guess I dunno if the measurement behind is accurate, but it looks like 6'8" to me. And he STILL played bigger 

Ed O.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you are splitting hairs here Enigma. Most guys 6-7 (I sit 6 rows back for most of the Blazers home games and there is no way that Zach is 6-9) do not make there living playing on the low post against PF's that are 3-4 inches taller on any given night. It probably wasn't the best way of stating it but that is what I meant when I said he plays bigger than his size. 

Dudley


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome Dudley... I hope you enjoy our little slice of life!


----------

